# Im back..



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey all, Im not new here, but back here. Some of you may remember me, but I pray most of you didnt even know what dp/dr was when I frequented this board. I have gotten derealization...it sucks, I know.
I got it back after a panic attack, and foolish me turned around, went home...Ive learned not to turn around now. The DR I experienced stuck with me. Ever since it came back, a year ago, I havent fled from my anxiety even once, it only gets. worse. Ive had numerous panic attacks while out driving lately..not once have I turned around. I urge you all to do the same, soldier through it, or itll only stick around. You must NEVER flee.
Ive beaten this before, several times, but now I dont want to beat my DR, I need to beat my anxiety, and I WILL! Peace.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Xerei, kind of not glad to see you (meaning you have it again), but it's nice to see you.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to see you too, ToF, we just happen to meet again in the wrong place.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

"Burglars come through Windows"


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> "Burglars come through Windows"


Use Linux.


----------

